
Ask HN: Your way of researching random subjects? - jcun4128
I realize &quot;Google should be pretty good&quot;. Type something in either get an extracted answer or first couple of links.<p>I just saw something about Section 230 and then I see FOSTA-SESTA(catchy name) and I want to get a summary&#x2F;fast knowledge of this.<p>Wondering if anyone has their own setup... like a terminal you just type something into and boom get content summaries.<p>I&#x27;ve seen for example a summarizer API on RapidAPI. I guess it uses NLP or something. I still have to read something and compare the notes I take with the summaries it provides but it&#x27;s interesting.<p>Other alternatives are hiring people to research for you.<p>Edit: I am more interested in if you wrote custom scrapers or have ways to batch your own info. Otherwise generally fast absorption of new knowledge. Not as deep as learning programming syntax but for example how some merger&#x2F;news event might affect stocks or something like that.
======
non-entity
I'm having trouble figuring this out nowadays. Several times now I've had the
issue of search engines not returning useful information because what I'm
looking for is too niche.

One strategy I've tried is finding some forum or site where there is likely to
be an expert, or at least generally experienced with what I'm looking for.

A lot of times I also check the wikipedia article first if it exists because I
figure it should give me a decent synopsis .

~~~
jcun4128
Yeah I can see that, I often(maybe it's bad) preface searches with Reddit or
something, HN too.

